# Real estate in Riviera Maya



## LSS1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Is anyone familiar with Real estate investments in Mexico? Particularly in the Riviera Maya?
interested in exchaging thoughts specifically about a development (snipped-possible spam) and other opportunities


----------

